# DS #2332: Lego Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures (USA)



## T-hug (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3265^^


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2008)

Video Link













The worst I expect this game to be is decent.  Hope to play it later when I get some time.


----------



## granville (Jun 3, 2008)

Good, it's finally out! I haven't seen it yet, but it'll probably be uploaded within a few hours. Does anyone know the rom size?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 3, 2008)

I do believe this game uses the same engine as Lego Star Wars: Complete Saga so I'm not expecting any issues with the controls or the graphics.  Should be a good time waster


----------



## noONE (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, finally, i've been waiting for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the game has Co-Op right? if so,how many players?


----------



## AndreXL (Jun 3, 2008)

@Hadrian, Thanks for that full size preview images.
It's better than having to click a small image just to get a proper view of the pic.


----------



## chaotic_geo (Jun 3, 2008)

Yay!

Something decent to enjoy at last.


----------



## PyroJames (Jun 3, 2008)

Game looks good.  I'm excited.

*gets my whip ready*


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Yay just the thing i didnt wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im waiting on Commando Steel Disaster and Summon night twin age must get released by now XD


----------



## noONE (Jun 3, 2008)

This'll be a great game too..
play this meanwhile you wait for that Metal slug clone..


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok hope so


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Yay just the thing i didnt wanted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commando: SD has been delayed according to game stores around me.

I really don't see the point of your post though, yeah we know you want that game we get it but going into a thread NOT about it and saying so is just not the thing to do IMO.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Hadrian, I can say what i want so dont complain


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Jun 3, 2008)

Ugh, if the PSP version is anything to go by, I'm giving this one a miss.

Doesn't have the same charm as the Lego Star Wars series... infact 99% of the time I've spent on the PSP version of the game has been making sure my "allies" don't dick things up and keep constantly getting killed/stuck/in my way in general.


----------



## granville (Jun 3, 2008)

IGN said the psp version is the worst, but only due to some technical issues. It's supposed to be the same as the console version. How similar to the console game is the DS version?


----------



## megabug7 (Jun 3, 2008)

this looks Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gacktgacktgackt, What is wrong with the PSP version? 
Should I play the star wars version as a comparison?


----------



## omarroms (Jun 3, 2008)

*cue music*
*puts on whip*
*puts on hat*
*takes out DS*
*load up game*
*end music*

Been waiting for this game for a long time, even rewatch the movies recently.


----------



## XeroRestraint (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Hadrian, I can say what i want so dont complain



Oxygen - you should learn to take the valid, constructive criticism of respected GBATemp members and the world would be a better place.  Hadrian is right and he isn't the only one who is tired of seeing useless, unrelated posts littering the boards.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

XeroRestraint said:
			
		

> 0xyG3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dudes that your are fucking 45 years old with children and are pedo's i dont care, but dont fuck with me


----------



## Killermech (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't be an ass 0xyG3N  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully i'll be able to speedrun this baby before summon night arrives.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Don't be an ass 0xyG3N



Ok im sorry Mr.Killermech -.-


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Also the Release name = Lego_Indiana_Jones_The_Original_Adventures_USA_NDS-Micronauts


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 3, 2008)

FYI OxyG3N...

_Rule #1_ - When posting a comment in an English-speaking website, you should be able to write *at least ONE PROPER SENTENCE IN THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE!!!*

There are many other rules, of course, but imo this is by far the most important.


----------



## Law (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> XeroRestraint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with 45 year olds? I'd rather have an internet populated by 45 year olds than an internet populated by children.


______

I've been planning on getting the PC version of this, I hope it's good.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

I just hate old guys on the internet ok?
Coz they all turn out to be pedo at the end *rofl*


----------



## stonefry (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Hadrian, I can say what i want so dont complain



From the forum rules:

When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Fuck rules fucking gaylords


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2008)

Come on people please lets get back on topic!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 3, 2008)

You'll very quickly find that on a privately owned message board you can't, in fact, say anything you want so please take your bizarre obsession with homosexuality and paedophilia to a board where it would be on-topic.

Enjoyed the Lego Star Wars games on PC because the co-op mode was great fun with real life friends.  Never got into the DS ones, partly because it wasn't as much fun single player and partly because the first DS iteration was horribly broken enough to keep me away.  Will certainly give this one a shot though.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Jun 3, 2008)

Im hated everywhere so why not here?
Fucking emo's


----------



## Law (Jun 3, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Im hated everywhere so why not here?
> Fucking emo's



You're a bad troll. One of the worst I've ever seen.

Bad trolls don't make people rage, only laugh at you.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG, dude it's like you're trying to get yourself some B7 lovin'.

Anyway, This game looks worth a try, although I'm not terribly into any of the previous Indie games.


----------



## fristi (Jun 3, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> 0xyG3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



forumwarz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H4X0R (Jun 3, 2008)

FUCKING GAYLORDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## granville (Jun 3, 2008)

It's not been said but:

File Name: legoindy-mcrnts.nds
Rom Size: 64Megabytes or 512Megabits


----------



## ctkxtreme (Jun 3, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> IGN said the psp version is the worst, but only due to some technical issues. It's supposed to be the same as the console version. How similar to the console game is the DS version?


All the levels are probably be redesigned in a smaller format like with Lego Star Wars Complete Saga.


----------



## (.)(.) (Jun 3, 2008)

I FUCK YOUR MOM FUCKING NOOBISH FUCKING GAYI FUCK YOUR MOM FUCKING NOOBISH FUCKING GAY
I FUCK YOUR MOM FUCKING NOOBISH FUCKING GAY
I FUCK YOUR MOM FUCKING NOOBISH FUCKING GAY
I FUCK YOUR MOM FUCKING NOOBISH FUCKING GAY


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 3, 2008)

It has Coop? Cool


----------



## granville (Jun 3, 2008)

@ctkxtreme

I see, thank you! I read the IGN article more closely and the PSP score was dropped due to the lack of any multiplayer. The game itself is supposed to be identical to the console versions. I just found the DS version and am going to play it in a short while. I hope to post my thoughts on it sometime soon.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 3, 2008)

I am definitely looking forward to this game.  LEGO Star Wars Saga was a lot of fun, especially in co-op mode.  I think the key to these LEGO games' success is the types of licenses they align themselves with.  For instance, most LEGO games before this were shit, but once they partnered with Star Wars, it goes through the roof!  LEGO Indiana Jones and Batman should both be great successes.  As long as they keep choosing wisely, they should keep the momentum going.

_Other Ideas for LEGO branded games:_
1. Incredible Hulk
2. Spider-Man
3. Star Trek 
4. Stargate - Ok, I know this is a reach and will *never *happen, but as a Stargate-homer, I think this would make an awesome LEGO video game!

Anyone have any other ideas to continue this series?

EDIT: I JUST STARTED A THREAD ASKING THIS QUESTION IN THE NDS GAMES FORUM.


----------



## granville (Jun 3, 2008)

Lego Harry Potter would be interesting. The magic would be handled just like the force in Lego Star Wars. It also doesn't hurt that it's an actual LEGO license (at least it used to be. I forget if they continued the toys past movie 3).


----------



## m3rox (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been playing the PSP version of this game for the past few days and it's pretty good.

Now that the DS version is dumped, I no longer have to share my PSP


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2008)

File name is legoindy-mcrnts

Nice cutscenes, game plays very well, just like the last LEGO Star Wars game.


----------



## Commander (Jun 3, 2008)

I am going to play this until the PC version comes out, should keep me going for the next 2 days.

~ Commander


----------



## Xuio (Jun 3, 2008)

PC version is already out...


----------



## Commander (Jun 3, 2008)

Its out on the 6th there is a demo though.

~ Commander


----------



## JPH (Jun 3, 2008)

Isn't working on my SuperCard DS One 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All I get is black screens...


----------



## Sonius (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, 
great rom. 
It 's blue screening my windows. 
but on my m3ds real, it's played well-

the game is multi, there is also german.


----------



## JPH (Jun 3, 2008)

Just played for like 30 minutes on my iTouchDS.
It's a decent game, definitely not shovelware.

But, it just doesn't strike meh fancy.

*Goes back to playing Super Dodgeball Brawlers*


----------



## callmebob (Jun 3, 2008)

Yay! Also German!

My friends kids will love this.

I think I´ll kind of like it too!


----------



## helpme (Jun 3, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Isn't working on my SuperCard DS One
> 
> 
> 
> ...




working fine on my scdsone SDHC


----------



## granville (Jun 3, 2008)

It's a good game. It seems to be a lot different from the console games though. I got through the first 2 levels (the lost temple and Ravenwood bar), but it froze on the second level's end cutscene. I'll try again later.

I'm using an R4, so it works on it except for the freeze issue, which may not happen again. The cutscenes are very nice. They are FMV and edited slightly from the console version's cutscenes. The framerate of the game is improved from Complete Saga and the game looks very nice. I'll probably get one of the console versions sometime since it's a bit different than the Ds one.

8/10 if I can bypass the freeze next time.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Its out on the 6th there is a demo though.
> 
> ~ Commander



Nah, it came out on the 3rd, it's just not "out". Wink, wink, nudge, nudge, say no more, say no more!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 6th is the UK release date. Also gonna pick this up for the PC, though I won't bother with the DS version because the graphics and cramped controls put me off a bit. It just seems suited to the big screen a bit better, let's put it that way!


----------



## mxk1000 (Jun 3, 2008)

not working on the EZ Flash V.
now going to test on my supercard SD. fingers crossed

*Edit* and Jackpot, works on the SuperCard SD as usual . never fails.
2nd*edit* now works with EZV went back to firmware 1.70(after using the ob11 release) make sure the orange button is showing. the one with the curved arrows.
And now its working???

Still. it worked on my trusty SuperCard SD first.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jun 3, 2008)

I started playing the PSP version last night, and I think it's great so far.  Yes, it's essentially the same game as Lego Star Wars... I haven't played the DS version yet, but I'm definitely satisfied with the PSP edition.


----------



## Cyclone999 (Jun 3, 2008)

....I don't like it! My R4 doesn't make it work....i have the latest kernel anyways....


----------



## Echo1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Works with my R4 (latest kernel).


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 4, 2008)

Meh...I know it'll probably look good, and if they followed along the same lines as the last LEGO Stars Wars DS game, it'll play good, too. But these LEGO games can become tedious quite quickly, with all the collecting. Still, better than what we've seen in the last week or two. Of course, Summon Night should be out here soon, thank goodness.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> I started playing the PSP version last night, and I think it's great so far.  Yes, it's essentially the same game as Lego Star Wars... I haven't played the DS version yet, but I'm definitely satisfied with the PSP edition.



PSP version is a watered down, dumbed down port of the cosole version. (Like most games on that portable)


----------



## 754boy (Jun 4, 2008)

Like some guy said earlier, this game doesn't have the same charm as the Lego Star Wars games. It's still good but only if you are an Indy fan. Personally, I'm not.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jun 4, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> NatsuMatto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to engage in system bashing (since I own both and use both extensively).  The PSP version *IS* the console version.  The DS version is a reworked version.  Doesn't make either game "better" (or worse) than the other.  Personally, I prefer the graphics and gameplay on the PSP version.  YMMV.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't about system bashing this is the truth. Like most PSP games, this game is a dumbed down version of the console version. If you say its identical you don't know what you're talking about. This game is a half assed port. Just like IGN said.

And personally, I prefer the originality and wi-fi multiplayer of the superior DS version.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jun 4, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> NatsuMatto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quote me where IGN said that it was a "half assed port"? You're making things up, my friend.  The IGN review used the same cut and paste review text they did for the 360/PS3 versions, only mentioning that the PSP version had no multiplayer.

The only other review on Metacritic was from GameSpy, and they said:

"This portable version of LEGO Indy is remarkably accurate to its console big brothers."

If you want to play the DS version, go ahead... I'm sure it's a good game.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

Bitter tears.

I've sampled both versions. I can even provide pics. As usual the PSP version is a dumbed down port.  Get over it.

DS version is better just for Wi-Fi.  

PSP fans usually have no friends so wi-fi co-op means nothing to them. They also have fairly bad taste so playing watered down console ports is right up their alley.  Especially when there are so few new games coming to the PSP.

(BTW, since you just joined and your posts seem awfully familiar in their style, I'm assuming you're using an alt. Don't address me any further as I don't play those games.)


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Bitter tears.
> 
> I've sampled both versions. I can even provide pics. As usual the PSP version is a dumbed down port.  Get over it.
> 
> ...



Tedious fanboys rantings ... you play yourself utterly ...


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry Bob, fanboys don't own both portables. Fanboys aren't brutally honest.

Hey, how's that high horse treating you?

_Bob Evil: The Department of Home-Made Insecurity_

Seems about right.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Sorry Bob, fanboys don't own both portables. Fanboys aren't brutally honest.
> 
> Hey, how's that high horse treating you?



I own every system too ... and you rant against one, and rave for the other ... fanboyism ...

Try re-reading what you wrote, and you'll see that you are a blatantly obvious fanboy ...

We should lock you and ZeWarrior in a room ... and seal it ...

People like you do none of us any service ...

EDIT : And if you reply to this, you are just going to be proving my point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[See what I did thar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> _Bob Evil: The Department of Home-Made Insecurity_
> 
> Seems about right.



Way to totally not get my custom title ... again, you fail ... twice in one thread ... your parents must be so proud ...


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

Hypocrite much Bobby Boy?  See only a fanboy would object to my comments.  

I don't like playing dumbed down console ports. That's a valid opinion FANBOY.

I don't like using the PSP's ridiculous analog nub when I could use a proper Analog Stick instead. That's another valid opinion, FANBOY.

And finally, I have a lot of friends who own the DS. Heck, I have a lot of friends, unlike yourself, so Wi-Fi multi player is very important to me.  So yet again, that's another VALID opinon.

See only a fanboy objects to strong opions.  You bring nothing to this site.

(And if you think PSP console ports are the same as the originals just play GUN, The Warriors, etc...)


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

Fanboy, Fanboy, what ya gonna do ... what ya gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's going to cry.


----------



## Narin (Jun 4, 2008)

For those who played it, is this a decent game? What is the game play like?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 4, 2008)

it's much like the lego star wars games
it's a good game, glad to see they've opted for video cutscenes rather than slideshows this time


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> For those who played it, is this a decent game? What is the game play like?



Have you played any Lego Video game in the past?

Well insert Indiana Jones and you get the picture.  These games are basically all the same. Except the DS version has Wi-Fi. That IMO is what made the DS version of Lego Star Wars: Complete Saga so good. I actually prefered the Co-op in the DS version to that of the console versions.  (Each player having their own screen makes all the difference in the world.)

At this point I've played all 3 Lego Star Wars games.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 4, 2008)

Enough with the flaming, it's not wanted here.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

Tell that to Bob Evil and his alt.

I'm just providing my opinion.  After all I have played both versions.  And I thought sharing opinions is what a message board is designed for.  I guess free speech doesn't go around here.  Ok, let me adjust my opinions to your line of thinking.

"Golly, both versions of this game are swell. Neither version has any problems at all.  I'm going play them both, TWICE!"


----------



## feds4u (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh for God's sake that last post was comedy gold.


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2008)

The freezing I experienced earlier hasn't happened again, so I guess it was a random thing. This is quite a good game. It's a lot different than the console versions, but it's still very fun. The cutscenes are great. I like Lego Star Wars Complete Saga DS a little more, but they are both good and worthy games within the crappy sea of shovelware lately.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 4, 2008)

looks awsome


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 4, 2008)

This is a fun game that plays cleanly on my Cyclo.  It is basically the same game as LEGO Star Wars, but not quite as charming.  It will definitely be a fun diversion, especially for Indy fans.  And they definitely did a great job on the cut scenes and customized touchscreen controls.  Multiplayer is great, too.

And unless you have the Indiana Jones series memorized, you'll definitely get more out of this game and catch all the subtle inside jokes if you watch the movies again before playing.  But yes, it is _almost _as much fun using a lego wip as it is a lego light saber...


----------



## funem (Jun 4, 2008)

I played the game, Its the same style as the Star Wars one, a few changes here and there like blowing into the mic and using the touch screen to dig/whip to swing ( or you can just use A instead ) and some nice  ( but blocky ) cut scenes. Its an OK game in my book just could have tried to be a bit more different but its still a good play. Lego Batman looks like it will be the same again with different characters and environments but the same game mechanics.

OT : Jeezus, have people been taking stupid pills around here ? Looks people are trying to get themselves a ban, whats more they are mostly regulars who should know better..... knock it on the head before the whole place takes a downward spiral....


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 4, 2008)

This is a good timewaster. I like this more than LEGO Star Wars because it has good cutscenes.


----------



## helpme (Jun 4, 2008)

how do you do co-op?
ive got two nds's & two flash carts but i cant figure out were to go to get it to do co-op


----------



## OuTee (Jun 4, 2008)

In the left door on first floor in the mansion (?).

Game is as good as star wars. :]


----------



## helpme (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In the left door on first floor in the mansion



thanks pal i did look on the shelf but i just seen characters & extras i didnt look on the bottom shelf at co-op & hints
thanks again


----------



## plasmatron (Jun 4, 2008)

Stylus and mic elements are annoying.


----------



## pasc (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW ! This grahpics are higly detailed (yeah, Ubisoft, Assassins Creed should have looked more like this...), this, Activisions and Renegade Kid's Engines seem to be the best the DS can offer 3rd Party wise (SE and N are other ligas ^^).

Happy to see that they improved their "videos" from the last horrible quality-wise LS2.

I'ts much fun, only too sad that they stopped putting in Singlecardmultiplayers, since it was much fun in LS1


----------



## WildWon (Jun 4, 2008)

I had picked up LEGO Star Wars 2 for the DS when it came out. It was glitched to fuck and back, but i played it the whole way through (unlocked 99% of it... there was 1% that was only unlockable ONCE in a play through, and i didn't know it... and wasn't going to sit through it all again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), then got LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga, and started that a little bit.

I hit my first hiccup in the game last night that was remeniscient of the glitched LEGO Star Wars 2.  In the first level, after you blow up the raft... do NOT just walk back onto the raft.  I'd suggest jump.  I "Walked" onto it, fell between the raft and the ground (dunno how that happened lol) and instead of reappearing on land or on the raft or somewhere i was safe, it kept spawning me under the raft, so i kept dying. Over and over. I watched my LEGO bits disappear 1.5k at a time.  And i couldn't do anything. I just killed the game. Luckily i wasn't far in... but still. It was a minor let-down.

However i will keep playing it, because it IS a fun time.

That was just a heads up


----------



## funem (Jun 4, 2008)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> Stylus and mic elements are annoying.



Most stylus bits can just be done with the action button A, like digging and whiping to swing.


----------



## Neko (Jun 4, 2008)

This game even has activated antialiasing , at least on the characters. (look carefully).
This is awesome. Oh and IMHO it's better than Lego Star wars , mainly because it plays better.


----------



## Popin (Jun 4, 2008)

Lego Star Wars is better, but I'm having fun with this nonetheless. Is anyone having trouble saving though?


----------



## chbisio (Jun 5, 2008)

Please does anybody know how to save? i played until the raft, and since the ds is a casual console, i had to stop playing but the menu options dont show save, and only let me return to the house... there must be a save anywhere option on a game like this...


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 5, 2008)

you cannot save until after a chapter or when you're back at the house.


----------



## chbisio (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a letdown, it was the same i guess in the star wars lego games, i can understand it for pc or home consoles, but for a portable console, this is unnaceptable.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 5, 2008)

You can put your DS in standby anytime you know....
Anyway the game asks you to save the first time you finish a level, and then it switches to autosave, therefore anytime you finish a level it saves automatically.
Or you can return to Indy's office and save the game from there, but you cannot save in mid game.
I'm liking this game so far, very interesting and I like the puzzles.
Star wars was a littel too action oriented for me. And I always loved IJ movies.....


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 5, 2008)

just close your ds until you feel like finishing it!! Thats what i do


----------



## chbisio (Jun 5, 2008)

OK guys, thanks for the ideas, but i think there is a problem with the design of this game for portable consoles, the producers should have thought that a save-anywhere option is a MUST, there is no real motive to finish the level to be able to save, that's a bad idea...


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 5, 2008)

If you have a flashcard withs save state, you could try if it works with lego indiana jones (Supercard DS One / CycloDS Evolution)


----------



## joeyddr (Jun 5, 2008)

I cant get past the main screen, I select new game and i get a black screen. Using r4 with latest firmware.


----------



## granville (Jun 5, 2008)

Make sure your rom is clean and untrimmed. Also make sure you got a good release. Sometimes releases of roms get corrupted.


----------



## sams0n (Jun 5, 2008)

i like the game so far, but i always think blowing into the mic is a stupid and completely unnecessary.


----------



## joeyddr (Jun 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Make sure your rom is clean and untrimmed. Also make sure you got a good release. Sometimes releases of roms get corrupted.



it was the same filename as the one posted i'll grab from another source.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been playing this and I got to admit I'm enjoying it alot.  There's a couple of problems with camera obscur-o-vision in some scenes but overall the game engine is nice.  There's alot of variety to the levels as well.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm...does look interesting...plus, I've heard some good stuff about the star wars one...Is the Star Wars Lego game much better than this? I'm thinking of playing a Lego game.


----------



## CatScam (Jun 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> The freezing I experienced earlier hasn't happened again, so I guess it was a random thing. This is quite a good game. It's a lot different than the console versions, but it's still very fun. The cutscenes are great. I like Lego Star Wars Complete Saga DS a little more, but they are both good and worthy games within the crappy sea of shovelware lately.



I’m glad to here that, I’m running older firmware & thought that may have been why it crashed on my R4 but if you only experienced it once I’ll load the game up & try it out again.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 11, 2008)

quick FYI, although I trimmed mine (and didn't save much space in doing so), I've had no problems saving (although the CycloDS has the save-state option).


----------



## 23qwerty (Jun 16, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Lego Harry Potter would be interesting. The magic would be handled just like the force in Lego Star Wars. It also doesn't hurt that it's an actual LEGO license (at least it used to be. I forget if they continued the toys past movie 3).


If I'm not mistaken there is a LEGO Harry Potter, although not for DS.
Because I remember getting a game for the pc, but my computer sucked back then so it was incredibly laggy.


----------



## theGrandWazoo (Jun 27, 2008)

The DS version is "much" better for Coop, as you both don't have to stay on the same screen (like the Wii version.)  However, the Wii version is more challenging, having more of an expansive 3D space feel to it.  Plus, the Wii version has more Star Wars "cameos" than the DS. ;-)


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jul 4, 2009)

Been playing this lately, it's pretty fun...until I'm playing Temple of Doom's Escape the Mines level.

I get set to go on what I suppose is the minecar ride, I get the cinematic of the baddies loading into their minecar to follow me then the screens go black. Total lockout, can't even soft-reset (CycloDS). Has happened twice now in that same spot. I'll try picking up the game again and see if it's just a corruption issue.

Anyone else run into this glitch?


----------

